# Can't get my 1dx to catch focus fast as 7d



## Daniel 78d (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello I got a new 1dx couple of months ago and it does not seem to catch focus as fast as my wife's 7d. I'm new to photography and I am still getting used to everything so it's probably a fault of mine. I also know the 1dx is a focus monster but I'm seeing a real difference.


----------



## No Mayo (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Daniel,
I have never used a 7D, but I love my 1DX and also have the 1D4 (and 2 1D2s). They all focused very quickly, but what I am seeing is that the 1DX also has a better hit rate while being at least as fast as my older models. I think that it would be helpful if you could describe your experiences with the 1DX vs 7D. Is it outside tracking birds in flight? Is it in a dark wedding venue? What focus mode(s) are you using (one shot, AI servo)? Is it with a flash attached (if so, which flash, and have you installed the latest firmware that is supposed to address that issue)? Finally, has your wife always been better than you at pretty much everything (just kidding)?


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 10, 2014)

No Mayo said:


> Hi Daniel,
> I have never used a 7D, but I love my 1DX and also have the 1D4 (and 2 1D2s). They all focused very quickly, but what I am seeing is that the 1DX also has a better hit rate while being at least as fast as my older models. I think that it would be helpful if you could describe your experiences with the 1DX vs 7D. Is it outside tracking birds in flight? Is it in a dark wedding venue? What focus mode(s) are you using (one shot, AI servo)? Is it with a flash attached (if so, which flash, and have you installed the latest firmware that is supposed to address that issue)? Finally, has your wife always been better than you at pretty much everything (just kidding)?



My wife got the camera last year (7d) and since I had no camera we both used hers. I was shooting everything from around the house stuff, flowers, to birds and kids. With the 7d if you hold the shutter half way for around 1 sec and unless it's dark you get at least five or more af point that spring up and sometimes af catches almost instantly. When I got the 1dx I was expecting at least the same if not insanely better performance but it seems to take almost a second to two seconds to hit focus. Aside from the birds it's about the same for subjects but her camera is just catching it faster even with us having the same lens on. It just doesn't make sense it seems almost half as fast. And she can't do anything better because I don't play fair anymore :


----------



## Lorex (Aug 10, 2014)

Daniel, 

don't get me wrong, but are you sure that starting your photography experience with the most professional camera body is the right choice? 

It's usually not about how many focus points lit up, but about the right one being perfectly focused for the shot you want to achieve. As far as I know, the 1DX has an array of focusing programs for different purposes. I'm sure some of the guys from the Best of 1DX thread will be able to help you if you describe in more detail where your focus is currently lacking.

Money does not seem to be a too big issue for you, maybe a guided photo course would also help you master the camera? 

I think over time, you and the 1DX will evolve into a great team, but starting with the top model does take a longer time to master it.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 10, 2014)

Lorex said:


> Daniel,
> 
> don't get me wrong, but are you sure that starting your photography experience with the most professional camera body is the right choice?
> 
> ...



I know it's pretty big the camera I bought and doesn't make a whole lot of sense to many as to why I would get it this early. I do have a lot of respect for the photographers that start on rebels and grow outstanding photography businesses on kit lenses because to be honest they are real pioneers. I am very thankful to have such an opportunity to be able to get this gear and I tell you it's weird to own what I have being this green. The problem I have right now is that I have a really full plate and am trying to make sense of what I have in front of me.


----------



## brianftpc (Aug 10, 2014)

I have read of others having problems locking focus with their 1Dx. I was shooting in a church a few weeks ago with a 70-200mkII and 3 600ex-rts. My camera WOULD NOT take 1 single picture. I have the auto focus set to focus priority all the way in the menu and center focus point only activated. I switched to my 24-70mkII and my problems disappeared however in the past i have had problems with that lens locking focus as well. My camera however is 1 of them effected by the recall.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 10, 2014)

brianftpc said:


> I have read of others having problems locking focus with their 1Dx. I was shooting in a church a few weeks ago with a 70-200mkII and 3 600ex-rts. My camera WOULD NOT take 1 single picture. I have the auto focus set to focus priority all the way in the menu and center focus point only activated. I switched to my 24-70mkII and my problems disappeared however in the past i have had problems with that lens locking focus as well. My camera however is 1 of them effected by the recall.



Yeah I don't know either, I just went to the kitchen under bright light with both cameras. I used the same lens on both and the 7d was about twice as fast. I'm sure I need to learn the camera more but dang! The lens was the 100mm macro l set to .5 to infinity then just to see I put our 50mm 1.8 on just the 7d and it focused about the same as the dx. The af on the dx is set to case 1 and the tracking sensitivity on the 7d is dead center at 0. Maybe I just need to play with the 1dx's menu more ???


----------



## brianftpc (Aug 10, 2014)

have you checked to see if your 1Dx is one of them effected by the defect


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2014)

You mention multiple focus points lighting up, presumably you're in 61-pt auto? Are you using one shot or servo? 

FWIW, my 1D X is both faster and more accurate than my 7D.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 11, 2014)

brianftpc said:


> have you checked to see if your 1Dx is one of them effected by the defect



I looked at the serial number and it doesn't look to be an affected one but were going to call Canon tomorrow to check for sure.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> You mention multiple focus points lighting up, presumably you're in 61-pt auto? Are you using one shot or servo?
> 
> FWIW, my 1D X is both faster and more accurate than my 7D.



61-pt auto + one shot


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2014)

The AF cases only affect Servo.

Have you tried using single point selection for comparison?

FWIW, I'm not a fan of letting the camera pick what it thinks should be my subject. I use 61-pt auto, but only with AI Servo where I'm manually selecting the starting point and auto is then tracking that subject through the frame.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The AF cases only affect Servo.
> 
> Have you tried using single point selection for comparison?
> 
> FWIW, I'm not a fan of letting the camera pick what it thinks should be my subject. I use 61-pt auto, but only with AI Servo where I'm manually selecting the starting point and auto is then tracking that subject through the frame.



Now as I get ready to say this do not be alarmed or offended. I understand I have probably the greatest canon in history but I just started learning photography a year and five months ago. I hope to be able to use manual on a lot of camera settings but now I'm just getting my feet wet in aperture priority mode. The only thing I can really go by is that both my 1dx and my wife's 7d were at their basic settings.


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 11, 2014)

Another win for APS-C!!! Man, that pesky 7D mkI classic has been just rocking it this week* on CR 

*See "The Reach War" thread for all the amazing things the 7D is now doing.


----------



## No Mayo (Aug 11, 2014)

Daniel 78d said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The AF cases only affect Servo.
> ...



It sounds like you might benefit from learning to select a single focus point and then place that point on where you want the image to be sharply focussed. It is not hard to do and will just require a little time with your 1dx manual and/or some how to videos to get comfortable with it. I highly recommend that you take neuroanatomist's advice and avoid trusting any camera to pick your focus point for you. Good luck and enjoy your awesome camera!!!


----------



## pwp (Aug 11, 2014)

People much smarter than me have called the 1DX one of the quickest focussing DSLR's on the planet. 
It's sounding a lot like user-error to me. Here's some stuff for you to read:

http://www.canon.com.au/~/media/Technical%20Documents/Professional%20Imaging/AF%20guide_EOS-1DX_N_eng_fin1.ashx

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/autofocus/autofocus.do?utm_source=newsletter_may_5_14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

http://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/understanding-canon-eos-1dx-autofocus-firmware-ver-2-0-3

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained.do?utm_source=newsalert-january-1-2013&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsalert

Absorb this, run some tests and you'll have a 1DX that will leave your 7D in the dust.

HTH.

-PW


----------



## mustafaakarsu (Aug 11, 2014)

Focusing may always slow on some lenses, such as macro ones. What lens are you using?
Also can you try zone af and select the centre zone?


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The AF cases only affect Servo.
> 
> Have you tried using single point selection for comparison?
> 
> FWIW, I'm not a fan of letting the camera pick what it thinks should be my subject. I use 61-pt auto, but only with AI Servo where I'm manually selecting the starting point and auto is then tracking that subject through the frame.



Ok Neuroanatomist I think I got it. We got ahold of Canon and I think it's a fault of my own for sure. Thank you for the advise and I am humbled by it too. I am now going to focus on learning my camera operations and make them my main priority, Thank you


----------



## charlesa (Aug 20, 2014)

Many people think having the most advanced AF system in modern DSLRs is enough to ensure sharp shots. It still takes a lot of user experience and dexterity. Ask sports photographers, or those who shoot dancers in low light at ISO 12800 at 1/400!


----------



## terminatahx (Aug 27, 2014)

brianftpc said:


> I have read of others having problems locking focus with their 1Dx. I was shooting in a church a few weeks ago with a 70-200mkII and 3 600ex-rts. My camera WOULD NOT take 1 single picture. I have the auto focus set to focus priority all the way in the menu and center focus point only activated. I switched to my 24-70mkII and my problems disappeared however in the past i have had problems with that lens locking focus as well. My camera however is 1 of them effected by the recall.



Dude, you don't have to explain or justify why you have a flagship body. People who question that are the same morons that think someone shouldn't by a Lamborghini because they lack professional racing experience. If you are blessed with the cash, get one. But here's the ugly reality: To use a flagship body effectively, you need to be willing to put in the time to learn and apply (shoot). 

I can't really say why your 1dx is focusing slower than your 7d, but I suspect it has more to do with the conditions, your subject and your technique.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Daniel 78d said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The AF cases only affect Servo.
> ...


Daniel,
Current AF cases in 1dx are ok. If you really want to nail the shots, spend little times before you shoot and fine tune it. Know your subject(s) movements and speed. It made HUGE diff. for me.

1DX is an AMAZING machine.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 28, 2014)

charlesa said:


> Many people think having the most advanced AF system in modern DSLRs is enough to ensure sharp shots. It still takes a lot of user experience and dexterity. Ask sports photographers, or those who shoot dancers in low light at ISO 12800 at 1/400!




so true...I shot a HS football game last week where i HAD to go to ISO 12,800 and above(even at 2.8 and 1/500th)....the 1DX AF was still spot on and i had no trouble at all acquiring focus. (quick to AF and not one instance of hunting)

example...ISO 16,000 at 2.8 and 1/500th. and this shot is very heavily cropped to boot.


----------



## knoxtown (Sep 5, 2014)

You're new to photography and have a 1dx? My guess, you're using it wrong.


----------

